# Sell a pedal?



## Zylent (Aug 8, 2019)

Over 1 year ago, i build 2 projects: Pinnaple distortion and Friedman Boost? i dont remember the exact name. This 2 pedals i dont use it anymore, actually the pinnaple distortion today is far away from my actually sound.

Its posible to sell this projects? I mean yeah i buy all the parts... But the original design its from pedalpcb, i feel like im stole the brain and selling it.


----------



## Robert (Aug 10, 2019)

Zylent said:


> Over 1 year ago, i build 2 projects: Pinnaple distortion and Friedman Boost? i dont remember the exact name. This 2 pedals i dont use it anymore, actually the pinnaple distortion today is far away from my actually sound.
> 
> Its posible to sell this projects? I mean yeah i buy all the parts... But the original design its from pedalpcb, i feel like im stole the brain and selling it.



Of course you can sell it. 

Just not here...     PedalPCB can't be directly involved in the sale of completed / assembled pedals.  Nothing personal, it's just part of the agreement with more than one builder of the originals.   This is also why there's no "Classifieds" section on the forum.

As far as building and selling, the only requirements are:
1) You make it clear this is _your _build, not a product that is built or supported by PedalPCB
2) You don't try to pass off the pedal as the original (eg: counterfeit / fakes)


----------



## SteveScott (Aug 19, 2019)

This is awesome, because I want to sell my projects as well.  Should we include the fact that there is a PedalPCB in the pedal?  Can we give it an original name?  And should we mention what it is based off of?


----------



## chongmagic (Aug 19, 2019)

I have sold several, mainly for money to build more. I always mention it was built from a PedalPCB pcb.


----------



## Robert (Aug 19, 2019)

SteveScott said:


> Should we include the fact that there is a PedalPCB in the pedal?  Can we give it an original name?  And should we mention what it is based off of?



This is all completely up to you.

You don't have to mention PedalPCB at all if you don't want to, you can even cover up the logo on the PCB if you'd like.

It's your build, name it anything you'd like.


----------



## SteveScott (Aug 19, 2019)

Thank you! Good to know.


----------



## falzhobel (Nov 25, 2019)

Great, I have ~125 assembled project and never think about "Can I sell them". Great to see there is no trouble to do that. 

Thanks for the quality of the documentation and the parts !


----------



## soggybag (Jul 7, 2021)

I just wrote a blog post a bought building and selling some pedals. http://www.super-freq.com/parentheses-fuzz-postmortem/


----------

